# اين رست سفينة نوح؟



## عادل شريف (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
ازيكم يا اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
انا عندي سؤال 

ذكر الانجيل ان سفينة نوح رست على جبل الأرارات. وعندما قامت بعثه امريكيه بالبحث عن مكان السفينه قد وجدت انها رست على جبل الجودي في تركيا منذ اكثر من 100 الف عام. أرجو التوضيح. 

وشكرا ​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال هام*

*لا السفينة تم اكتشفها على اراراط ليس على الجودى مطلقا 
اقرا معايا 
اولا جوجل ايرث المكان هو منطقى اراراط فى شمال ارمينيا
*















*وايضا خرايط للمنطقة من مواقع ذكرت اكتشاف السفينة*





*راجع الملف دا هتلاقى على الاقل 25 دليل على مكان اكتشاف السفينة فى شمال ارمينيا فى منطقة ارارط بمقاسات الفلك كما ذكر الكتاب المقدس بالظبط*
*هل قصة الطوفان حقيقة*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال هام*

وهل هذان الإسمان كانا مسجلان فى الشهر العقارى الذى كان موجوداً فى أيام نوح    !!!!!!!!!!!!
يا سيدى الفاضل ن إبحث عن الأمور ذات القيمة لحياتك الأبدية
فلو صدق أولائك العلماء ، وكانت السفينة هى بتاعت نوح فعلاً ، فهذا يكون شيئاً لطيفاً حقاً 
ولكن ، هل نترك حياتنا ومصيرنا الأبدى ، لعبة فى يد إكتشاف هنا أو هناك !!!!!
الذى يعرف قوة المسيح ، لا يحتاج لمثل هذه البراهين
الذى يرى نور الشمس ، لا يهتم بالبراهين على وجودها ، ليس تقليلاً لأهمية هذه البراهين ، ولكن لأنه لا يحتاجها ، لأنه تخطى هذه المرحلة 
فإبحث عن المسيح ، فإن وجدته فإنه سيغنيك عن كل هذه الأمور السطحية
إبحث عنه ، فستجده بكل تأكيد ، لأنه ينظرك ، لأنه خالقك الذى يحبك


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2011)

*رد: سؤال هام*

موضوع مُكرر:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14672
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=604
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123033
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=652


راجع الروابط اعلاه و إن كان لك أستفسار عن اي معلومة ذكرت، تعال و اسأل من جديد


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يناير 2011)

*ارجع المشاركات دى 
**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2524074&postcount=200
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2524076&postcount=201
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2524084&postcount=202
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2525277&postcount=203
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2525281&postcount=204
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2525283&postcount=205
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2525286&postcount=206
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2525292&postcount=207
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2525294&postcount=208
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2525296&postcount=209
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2525301&postcount=210* 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2525336&postcount=211*


----------

